
Ministry of Mr. Rogers – By Robert Sullivan - gadders
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2019/01/17/ministry-of-mister-rogers/
======
juddlyon
"Won't You Be My Neighbor" is an outstanding documentary with a beautiful
message. Especially in turbulent political times.

